# how can I remote desktop on linux as on WIndows



## boy_to_man (Jun 19, 2006)

I want know that have any program can help me do this,
I want remote to another computer ( Include WIndows n Linux ) to do something as Admin on Win ,n root on linux ,so i can or cannot do it
thanks 4 any helps


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=121217


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're running KDE you can also use KDE's Remote Desktop Connection GUI tool (krdc). Just make sure before connecting to change the settings for RDP (if using Remote Desktop) to suit your connection. You may need to, in the case of Remote Desktop, to add the prefix "rdp:/" (without quotations) to the destination. Similarly if you're using VNC to add the prefix "vnc:/".


----------



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

RealVNC its pretty easy to use, i've used it on windows, it says it should work on linux though.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

What kind of things do you need to do thru the remote connection. Alot of my administration is done thru Secure Shell. I don't ever really need a graphical interface.

TightVNC for linux works pretty good.

FreeNX is slowly becoming the Graphical Remote Desktop connection used by most people on linux. It is faster and more secure then VNC. CosmoPod uses it and I have an account with them. It is pretty awesome.


----------



## teh_chris (Nov 2, 2006)

are you trying to remote desktop from a linux box to a windows box? if so you want to use rdesktop it ships with a lot of linux distros now.


----------

